# Purebred?: solid-colored light brown GSD on Craigslist.



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I'll admit I'm no expert, but I've spent over 5 years researching this breed, and I don't ever remember seeing a solid light brown GSD. I know we have solid whites and solid blacks, but other then the Mals, I've never seen one like this:










Just thought I'd share. She looks purebred to me. She's up for adoption/rescue on CL in my area, along with a Sibe. Wish we had room and money to love her.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yes, she's purebred. Its not bred reputably for but it does happen. Known as "ay fawns" or "ay sable"


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

She looks like a Sugar in the Raw version of a GSD...some sweet brown suga! I know I would love her. I think she's beautiful, and not your typical looking GSD. I don't think my Nara would be fond of me cheating on her with another gal, though.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you can love them with very little room and no money.



counter said:


> I'll admit I'm no expert, but I've spent over 5 years researching this breed, and I don't ever remember seeing a solid light brown GSD. I know we have solid whites and solid blacks, but other then the Mals, I've never seen one like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Not when you already have 3 children with more on the way, 4 cats and 3 big dogs, and are maxed out financially, and about to move and hope to sell the house we live in to be able to afford to buy another house. If you have room, why don't you take her in!?! Or, I'm sure there are plenty of dogs around your area needing love.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you don't need a lot of room or money to love a dog. you can love a dog
with very little room and no money. i'm not taking in a dog. if i do get another
dog it's going to be a puppy. as far dogs needing love in my area i'm sure
they're some that need love but i'm sure there's dogs all over the country
that need love but i'm not sure what that has to do with having room
for a dog and money to love it.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I love her coloring, correct or not, she's so pretty. Off topic money is a necessity to owning a dog, and caring for it properly. Vets,proper food and all the other little costs to having a dog add up quickly. Kudos to OP for knowing her limits and being responsible.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

one needs money to properly care for a dog. one does not need money to love it. 

she is beautiful! that's fur sure! i hope she finds the perfect home.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> you don't need a lot of room or money to love a dog. you can love a dog
> with very little room and no money. i'm not taking in a dog. if i do get another
> dog it's going to be a puppy. as far dogs needing love in my area i'm sure
> they're some that need love but i'm sure there's dogs all over the country
> ...


I have 3 dogs, 2 of which are rescues. I know what it takes to afford, own and love a dog (or 3!). 

I understand this is the internet and it's not always easy to understand a responder's meaning and emotion through words on a screen. However, it seems like every time you reply in any of my threads, you come off as very negative. I try to remind myself that maybe I'm reading you wrong. But 99% of your posts come across as insults and attacking, even if you don't mean them to be that way. When you post a reply thats main purose is for other people to read, you should re-read your words and try to understand how your target audience might take them and/or interpret them. Those of us who explain in depth have less problems, because we put more time and care into ensuring that our meaning won't be lost in translation. Those of you who are short, blunt and to the point, might be wasting your own time in the long run, because the people you're trying to get through to will ignore your responses to avoid confrontation and conflict with a negative reply. You definitely waste my time having to read what you write, and then take the time to explain how you missed the point.

I've been tolerating you for years now, and I just can't keep it contained anymore. You probably have the best intentions of adding your 2 cents and trying to help others, but this thread is a perfect example. I wanted to share a pic of a pretty gal, and commented on never seeing a solid light brown GSD before. I am not in the market to adopt her or any other dogs at this time, so it wasn't even an option or issue. You replied, highlighted ONLY my words about not having room or money to adopt her (which wasn't even the point of my post) and basically attacked (indirectly) the fact that I am not adopting her by saying that it doesn't take much room or money to adopt/love a dog. If that were the case, there would be no dogs in rescue, but that just isn't how life works. 

Thank you to everyone else who actually understood and got my point, and commented on how pretty this girl is. Sorry a bad seed had to enter the conversation. I should take my own advice: If you have nothing good to say, say nothing at all. I've been saying nothing at all to doggiedad for 4 years now, and had to finally confront an issue to help keep it from continuing in the future. I posted my reply to him up above, and even went back to delete it to try to avoid any conflict (and let this madness continue for another 4 years...ha!), but I waited too long and my time period to delete/edit had expired. People like him are the main reason I try to remind myself to stay off of message boards. I come here to find happiness by discussing all things dog related, and when people start stressing me out and ticking me off, it makes me wonder why I even waste my time in these forums. It's just not worth it. It's even sadder knowing that people like doggiedad aren't even aware of how they come across. Ignorance is bliss, as they say. Must be nice. I can't relate...


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I think she is beautiful and If I was in that area I would jump on it in a flash. After losing taz &ginger, if I see the right one come up I will probably rescue.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

She definitely is a beauty, just has a certain appealing look to her, hope she finds a wonderful home 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

She has physical characteristics of a GSD, but there is no way to tell if she is a purebred at all. It's all guessing. 

She's pretty though.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

counter said:


> I have 3 dogs, 2 of which are rescues. I know what it takes to afford, own and love a dog (or 3!).


He can't hear you from his high horse 

Anyways, fawn coloring does happen.... my guess would be PB, but as others have said, it's pure speculation. She is SO CUTE though :wub: Nobody (else) would judge at all for not being able to take her in. I hope she finds a good home soon!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you and LoveEcho are clueless to what i'm saying, clueless. i'm
not judging you in the least. this is so simple. dog, money, space, love.
two of those you don't need in order to love a dog. now lets say you need
money and space to love a dog. how much space do you need to
love and how much money do you need to love? maybe you're upset
at me for usuing the word "you". replace "you" with anybody.

i see most of the problems on here as basic and a basic few words
are all that's needed to help with the problems

homeless people have dogs. homeless people love their dogs. how
much money do they have? when it comes to space homeless people
have more space than all of us on the forum put together because
they don't have walls, yards, boundaries or things that confine them.

don't forget, let me know how much space and money it takes to love
a dog.



counter said:


> I have 3 dogs, 2 of which are rescues. I know what it takes to afford, own and love a dog (or 3!).
> 
> I understand this is the internet and it's not always easy to understand a responder's meaning and emotion through words on a screen. However, it seems like every time you reply in any of my threads, you come off as very negative. I try to remind myself that maybe I'm reading you wrong. But 99% of your posts come across as insults and attacking, even if you don't mean them to be that way. When you post a reply thats main purose is for other people to read, you should re-read your words and try to understand how your target audience might take them and/or interpret them. Those of us who explain in depth have less problems, because we put more time and care into ensuring that our meaning won't be lost in translation.
> 
> ...





LoveEcho said:


> He can't hear you from his high horse
> 
> Anyways, fawn coloring does happen.... my guess would be PB, but as others have said, it's pure speculation. She is SO CUTE though :wub: Nobody (else) would judge at all for not being able to take her in. I hope she finds a good home soon!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you said "wish we had room and money to love her". 

i said "you can still love them with very little room and no money".
i also said "you don't need a lot of room or money to have a dog. 
you can love a dog with very room and no money".

what i said made you feel like what you're saying in your post. i see
having money and space differently when it comes to having a dog.
having a different opinon than yours is really disturbing to you. people
have different opinons. people aren't going to word things in the manner
you want to hear them. if being on a forum upset me the way it
upsets you because of a difference in opinion, a style of writing and wording 
i wouldn't be on a forum. i would also get help to help me to
not to be so outraged when people have a different opinon, say
something in a different manner than i want to hear or totally disagree
with what i'm saying.

if there's a need for further discussion lets do it by pm and i don't mean
"pm" as in the time of the day. 




counter said:


> I have 3 dogs, 2 of which are rescues. I know what it takes to afford, own and love a dog (or 3!).
> 
> I understand this is the internet and it's not always easy to understand a responder's meaning and emotion through words on a screen. However, it seems like every time you reply in any of my threads, you come off as very negative. I try to remind myself that maybe I'm reading you wrong. But 99% of your posts come across as insults and attacking, even if you don't mean them to be that way. When you post a reply thats main purose is for other people to read, you should re-read your words and try to understand how your target audience might take them and/or interpret them. Those of us who explain in depth have less problems, because we put more time and care into ensuring that our meaning won't be lost in translation. Those of you who are short, blunt and to the point, might be wasting your own time in the long run, because the people you're trying to get through to will ignore your responses to avoid confrontation and conflict with a negative reply. You definitely waste my time having to read what you write, and then take the time to explain how you missed the point.
> 
> ...


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

^This is Ditto. She is indeed a purebred German Shepherd. She is a great dog with a great personality. A lot of people don't believe me when I tell them she is a purebred. I would have paid extra for her markings, but luckily I didn't have to.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

vicky2200 said:


> ^This is Ditto. She is indeed a purebred German Shepherd. She is a great dog with a great personality. A lot of people don't believe me when I tell them she is a purebred. I would have paid extra for her markings, but luckily I didn't have to.


 She is beautiful! A great find indeed.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

vicky2200 said:


> ^This is Ditto. She is indeed a purebred German Shepherd. She is a great dog with a great personality. A lot of people don't believe me when I tell them she is a purebred. I would have paid extra for her markings, but luckily I didn't have to.


She is gorgeous :wub: Very eye-catching indeed.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks. The only black she has on her is on her tail and a very small amount by her ears. She is a great dog. Her biggest fault is that she loves people a little bit too much.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a dog loving people. how is that fault?



vicky2200 said:


> Thanks. The only black she has on her is on her tail and a very small amount by her ears. She is a great dog. Her biggest fault is that she loves people a little bit too much.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

counter said:


> I'll admit I'm no expert, but I've spent over 5 years researching this breed, and I don't ever remember seeing a solid light brown GSD. I know we have solid whites and solid blacks, but other then the Mals, I've never seen one like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one with a black snout is a pb golden gsd


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> a dog loving people. how is that fault?


It's not a fault. They say it on purpose basically jokingly saying she is flawless. Humor.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

EmeryGSD said:


> It's not a fault. They say it on purpose basically jokingly saying she is flawless. Humor.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, that was the intended effect.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Had a few GSDs growing up. One was a tan color. Hard to tell from these photos....maybe she wasn't 100%....


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

I thinks she's beautiful, thanks for sharing. I've never seen one like this either. I'd love to take a look at her in person if I could have another dog and lived in her vicinity. Right now, my husband is allowing me only one dog.


----------



## rgrey (Jul 30, 2013)

Isn't that coloring a cream sable?

She looks a lot like a dog in the Ol Man's pedigree, Surefire's Dancing Destiny:









Is cream sable and AY Fawn the same?


----------

